
WikiLeaks tells reporters 140 things not to say about Julian Assange - dlgeek
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-ecuador-assange/wikileaks-tells-reporters-140-things-not-to-say-about-julian-assange-idUSKCN1P00NN
======
mimixco
It's a wiki leaks for WikiLeaks!

